# For Po' Boy



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Po' Boy has been moved to a huuuuuuuge sterilite bin with tons of holes drilled into it for now. It's very big... but, well, ugly. It's one of those beige/brown rubbermaid ones and I'm not at all happy about its appearance.

I was thinking of purchasing this one
http://www.petsbycsn.com/Ware-Mfg-Home- ... G1083.html

The dimensions look okay. Thoughts?

I was going to get another CN (the add-on unit), but they seem to be sold out everywhere, and quite frankly, this is half the price... so >_>


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

That's pretty similar to the one I have for Archimedes. It works well and he has a lot of room - enough for three hideaways plus wheel and dishes. The top and side doors make it easy enough to access that I only occasionally take the wire part off - I can do a full cage cleaning without removing it, and my bucket wheel fits through the top one. You might want to add some coroplast to increase the height of the flat wall - the one I have has the bottom 'bin' part about six inches deep.

So, yeah, as long as you have the floor space for it, it's a good choice. Also, you might be able to find a used one cheaper - they show up fairly often on Craigslist. I got mine off there for $25. Even at full price, though, it's worth getting - it's not flimsy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks great to me, too! Definitely big enough, and I like how the top attaches to the bottom, without any small clasps to lose.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have this one for Holden  It works great.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I just calculated with shipping... and it would cost around $113 (in total) to ship to Canada :evil: 
Why are cages so expensive in Canada?!?! (Or at least here, in QC!) Cages like this are the same price in stores... Maybe I should just drop by a local store....

Anyone else find it frustrating? The US seems to have much more of a variety + reasonable pricing than here!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

PetCo and Petsmart definitely have their own versions of the cage, pretty much the exact same thing with maybe some tiny difference in dimensions. The one we have was originally from Petsmart and it's about an inch shorter in depth. I've also seen the same kind in little privately owned pet stores, so you should be able to find one easily if you go check out a few pet stores in your area. It's definitely a better choice, something that size isn't exactly going to be cheap if you have to pay the shipping.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

There is no Petco or Petsmart in Quebec  The closest would be Safari, and they sell only Hagen products which are expensive


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What a pain in the .. XD You'd think those large chain stores would know that having Canada stores would be worthwhile. Mutter mutter, etc.

You have Walmart, right? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Home ... s/13291853


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> What a pain in the .. XD You'd think those large chain stores would know that having Canada stores would be worthwhile. Mutter mutter, etc.
> 
> You have Walmart, right? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Home ... s/13291853


Rest of Canada seems to have them... move over to Ontario here Shae! What about Kijiji? I got that cage in black for 60$ on Kijiji.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

moxieberry, thanks! There is a Walmart further out in the suburbs (I live downtown), so I will stop by the next time I'm allowed to use the car ^_^

It really IS a pain in the butt! I love Montreal, but variety in terms of pet products is very lacking -___-

AngelicDarkness, I have been regularly checking Kijiji in the hopes that I will find one for cheaper. Unfortunately, the only ones I've seen have been stained, or the kind with the uncomfortable lid. Thanks for the suggestion though ^_^


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You're welcome! Make sure you check whether they have it in stock at your store - if they don't you can always order it to be sent to the store. Walmart's handy like that.

I managed to find Ares' cage on Craisglist, but that was after looking kind of religiously for two weeks or so during the month leading up to us getting him. If only things were available for good prices exactly when we need them, lol.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got Holden's cage off Kijiji too, actually in Gatineau. Keep your eyes open, his was a steal of a deal at only 30$. It was almost brand new too but the people just really wanted to get rid of it.


----------

